
Levi's jeans will be broken in with lasers instead of chemicals - zwieback
https://quartzy.qz.com/1215862/levis-jeans-will-be-broken-in-with-lasers/
======
zwieback
_What it’s actually doing is burning away a very fine layer of cotton and
indigo, much as a layer wears off through rubbing during regular washing and
wear over time, or when sanded by hand. When the laser is in action, the jeans
smoke._

